# Paul Stanley Guitar at Zeller's



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

This Saturday at Zeller's in Georgetown
Here's what the ad states.

Paul Stanley® Autographed Electric Guitar
Price: $299.99 
Exclusive to Zeller's!
· Designed and Hand-Signed by Paul Stanley of Kiss®.
· Comes in an Exclusive box with a Certificate of Authenticity & Guitar Strap.
· Made by *Lyon® by Washburn*.
· Solid hardwood body with a maple neck, die cast turners and chrome hardware.
· Limited Edition, only 5,000 available.
Also available on www.hbc.com
LIMIT 2
This Saturday Be the first to get one!
Once they're gone, they're gone.











What do you think? Worth snatching up?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm kinda temted to get one of these things?
More info at his website! 
http://www.paulstanley.com/

Hey, the guitar looks different at the HBC website? I like it better!
http://eriksonconsumer.com/paul_stanley_zellers.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Actually, you're right.
Will edit.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've tried a Lyon, and the one I played was prety good.

I used to (maybe still have) an original Kiss Army Guitar - This looks allot better quality product that that POS was.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm surprised Gene Simmons hasn't thought of this. From what I have seen of his reality show, he seems to have his hand in pretty much all of the KISS merchandizing.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

KISS has always freaked me out. Funny thing...they're more disturbing _without_ makeup.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

That's pretty cool, if it plays half-decent it might totally be worth snatching up. Lyon guitars are not half-bad in my opinion, my friend has a Lyon V, it has a pretty crappy photo flame finish and all, but the guitar's surprisingly solid and playable.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

I have never played a Lyons but it looks good. I think it is cool that they are at least making something the kids (and their parents) can afford. It will be interesting to see some reviews.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

I just recently purchased a Lyon by Washburn guitar, although I am just learning I really like the feel and the sound of it. :rockon:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So this is shape number ? for a Paul Stanley guitar?
The first was the Iceman, then there are the the 3 styles on this page-
Paul Stanley guitars.

And could this one be called a "Les Paul Stanley" model?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

For the man who has everything, I say it's a must have.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I do believe I saw that he'll be at the Zeller's in Pickering between 3 -5 on Saturday, Nov. 3 signing autographs...

Honestly.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Beatles said:


> I'm surprised Gene Simmons hasn't thought of this. From what I have seen of his reality show, he seems to have his hand in pretty much all of the KISS merchandizing.


Yes, he's certainly smarter than people give him credit for.

I read him joke that he copyrighted 'OJ' so that every time a story about OJ Simpson came out, people would have to pay him money. That's quite a witty joke because it can be interpreted as being self-deprecating, critical of of the sensationalist media, expressing contempt for OJ Simpson, or mocking an old antisemitic canard.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Going tomorrow to see if they have any around me for my step dad. He's a huge KISS / Paul Stanley fan and this would be a nice little Christmas gift for him. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

My Zellers here has the guitars on the same shelf as the Barbie dolls in toys 

Didn't see that one there though.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> For the man who has everything, I say it's a must have.


So your getting one! :banana:


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

I wonder what these things will fetch once on eBay? I can see some collector types being all over these guitars. I hear only 5000 were made.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

5000 guitars is still a lot of copies for a collector's guitar.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Well that sucks, couldn't find any... I'm gonna get some relatives lookin' in Kingston so fingers crossed.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some fool has one listed on eBay already for $2000.... best of luck to ya mate.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some fool has one listed on eBay already for $2000.... best of luck to ya mate.


Gee...And I thought those professional autograph hunters asking 500$ for Squire Strats signed by any music celebrity they accost were bad.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll have to get my mom's eBay info and start bidding 

Lol I see a couple at a little over $300 (no BIN though)... the rest are over $1000.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

GOT ONE! My grandma found one up in Kingston and is bringin' it down tomorrow. My step dad will love it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on, man. sdsre


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's a quick pic. 










Comes with a certificate of authenticity, a pack of guitar picks, strap (can kind of see it at the top) and a poster too I guess according to the front of the box.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

violation said:


> GOT ONE! My grandma found one up in Kingston and is bringin' it down tomorrow. My step dad will love it.


Make sure you keep the original packaging and all the extras. IF they do become a collectors item, it may help add to the value.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Is this an eastern thing? The sales clerks at Zeller's in Abby and Chilliwack didn't have a clue as to what I was talking about


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Geek said:


> Is this an eastern thing? The sales clerks at Zeller's in Abby and Chilliwack didn't have a clue as to what I was talking about


I saw the ad in the flyer but no guitars at the two Zellers that I went to in North Vancouver and Burnaby.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am just wondering how these could ever be seen as a collector's item? I've literally seen dozens of Paul Stanley model guitars and dozens of stores over the years. He will put his name on just about anything.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Target stores in the States released 7000 of them last November. I think the guitar shape may have been slightly different, not sure on that. But it was Lyon by Washburn, same deal.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I am just wondering how these could ever be seen as a collector's item? I've literally seen dozens of Paul Stanley model guitars and dozens of stores over the years. He will put his name on just about anything.


Kiss is as much a marketing machine as they are a rock band, maybe more so in the later years. Paul and Gene are also the most successful Kiss members. So the cynicism is quite understandable :food-smiley-004:

I would like to see a review on the quality of the guitar as I am curious as to how decent it is for its price.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah I remember seeing autographed Paul Stanley models before too. One was that red and black Silvertone I think. 

There's one of these on Kijiji for $1000 in Ottawa now too...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

If you can't find one at your local Zellers, order one online and use "store Pick ip" for the delivery method and shipping is free...

:rockon2:

I'm still on the fence about getting one myself...


----------

